
Quickly create a nested folder structure via Terminal - kroger
https://robservatory.com/quickly-create-a-nested-folder-structure-via-terminal/
======
kroger
I didn't know about:

    
    
        {A..C}{0..3}
    

"This sequence creates every combination of A to C and 0 to 3—i.e. A0, A1, A2,
A3, B0, B1, etc."

And:

    
    
        echo {a..z..2}
        a c e g i k m o q s u w y
    

"The ..2 bit tells the expansion to only output every second letter."

